
California has enough ventilators for now, peak expected in May, Newsom says - MilnerRoute
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-04-06/newsom-california-ventilators-coronavirus-peak
======
mrandish
The model was updated this morning based on the latest data as well as
additional improvements to increase accuracy. The peak surge date for CA
changes from April 26th to April 14th and at peak CA will only use 4,869 of
26,654 available hospital beds and 798 of 1,993 ICU beds.

The total U.S. and per-state model is here:
[https://covid19.healthdata.org/projections](https://covid19.healthdata.org/projections)

The data and methodology improvements are explained in detail here:
[http://www.healthdata.org/covid/updates](http://www.healthdata.org/covid/updates)

This is the main model referenced by the CDC and White House Task Force in
their briefings. It was developed by the non-profit Institute for Health
Metrics and Evaluation which is affiliated with the University of Washington,
works with WHO, NIH, the World Bank, and United Nations. IMHE is funded in
part by the Gates Foundation.

------
robocat
They mention lending excess to other states, on condition they get them back
if needed... I wonder how that would be enforced?

~~~
okareaman
Gov Cuomo gave his personal word that he would either return them or buy new
ventilators for return. I'm sure he is good for his word, but it will be a
sticky situation if NY still needs them when CA needs them back.

